# Schools



## anitakayle

Hello I have another question if someone can help me! When we move to Australia, do I have to apply for schools for my daughter she will be 8-9 when we move, or will she automatically go to the school closest? how do I go on about doing this im stuck thank you Anita


----------



## Northern Beaches

Anita you don't mention what State you are going to they are all different! If you are going to Sydney you will have to pay $4500 per year for her to attend a Government school ( if you are on a 457 temporary Visa) If you area permanant resident you will not have to do this .Give me some more info and I can help you further


----------



## anitakayle

Hi northern beaches I am wanting to move to melbourne on a perm basis! Thank you Anita


----------



## Northern Beaches

anitakayle said:


> Hi northern beaches I am wanting to move to melbourne on a perm basis! Thank you Anita


Then I don't think you should have any problems just turn up at your local school or go and have a look at some and then decide where you want to live


----------



## Northern Beaches

go to Victoria dept of education and download the enrolment form and also look at MySchool to read about some schools


----------



## anitakayle

Thank you for your help it has helped me so much! Can I also be cheeky if u could help me with something else! My partner is a joiner 1,2,3 level nvq and he's 8 years experience would he find work easy and what's the salary roughly? And im a massage therapist but there is not work in the uk for it so I work in a warehouse would I find a job easy for either massage or something else! And what salary would I be looking at for full time to make sure we can live comfy thank you I hope you can help me


----------



## Boboa

anitakayle said:


> Thank you for your help it has helped me so much! Can I also be cheeky if u could help me with something else! My partner is a joiner 1,2,3 level nvq and he's 8 years experience would he find work easy and what's the salary roughly? And im a massage therapist but there is not work in the uk for it so I work in a warehouse would I find a job easy for either massage or something else! And what salary would I be looking at for full time to make sure we can live comfy thank you I hope you can help me


If you were able to find a job in the UK, I don't see why you wouldn't get a job here. The job market here is much more active that the UK. Unemployment is close to full employment 4.5%. 
As for a joiner anywhere between $30-50 per hour depending on the state and level of equivalent Australian qualification.


----------



## anitakayle

Thank you for you help


----------



## nstwinmom

Sorry--Im jumping in on this thread too!
So you mean to tell me for a temporary visitor Visa I will have to be pay $4500 PER CHILD for my children to attend a school while we are in the country? Yikes!!!
We are looking into going over for the year ONLY..unless we absolutely fall in love 
I wasn't expecting that....


----------



## anitakayle

If I want a perm visa then n my daughter to go to a public school do you have to pay? I'm wanting to live in Melbourne thanks Anita


----------



## Northern Beaches

nstwinmom said:


> Sorry--Im jumping in on this thread too!
> So you mean to tell me for a temporary visitor Visa I will have to be pay $4500 PER CHILD for my children to attend a school while we are in the country? Yikes!!!
> We are looking into going over for the year ONLY..unless we absolutely fall in love
> I wasn't expecting that....


this is in NSW which is one of the two ( the other is ACT) states that charge a fee for public schools. You are required to pay the 4500 fee upfront before the school gets permission to enrol you.


----------



## anitakayle

Is that even if u want perm residency aswell?thanks!


----------



## Northern Beaches

When you are on a 457 Temporary Visitors Visa 
P.R s do not pay so when you become a P.R the fee stops


----------



## anitakayle

Thank you for the info !


----------



## safia1230

rajanpur board result 2012 8th class is innounced, student can view their result on 
result2012.pk/results/5th-class-result-2012-rajanpur-board.html


----------



## Northern Beaches

you only pay on a 457 visa in NSW or ACT


----------

